# What stupid things does your cat do?



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

I always laugh at mine when he thinks he can touch the fish by reaching around or under a tank, or how hard he slams into walls when playing on the stairs or taking corners too fast on the hardwood floor. Its also momentarily funny how when he poops he has half his body out of the box and his two front paws and one back paw on the doorway, funny till the smell hits you.

Funny and annoying how when eating a ham or tuna sandwich his face is nearly pressed against the sandwich and having to swat away his paws.

He punched me in the mouth for staring at him once.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

My former cat used to get into the litter box and pee over the side. So I kept buying larger litter boxes only to have her do the same thing each time. She never got it that she was supposed to pee IN the box. 

I got one of those enclosed boxes that she had to step into but she would not get in - just stood there and cried. She had real issues with crates bc she was somewhat abused before I got her.

RIP Calzini.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

One of my cats does the most amazing thing. I can stand in front of him, pat my chest and he will jump up into my arms. I've never had a cat before that would do this. It's simply awesome. The other stupid thing this same cat does it eat paper. I will find the corners of envelopes chewed off, little yellow sticky notes that I had scribbled reminders on gone, magazine corners chewed off, and then the next thing you know I hear my cat violently yakking and out comes a huge wad of paper. He's an odd cat, for sure, but I love him!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Kymmie, I have a similar issue with my gray cat, Clyde. He loves to chew on plastic bags. He doesn't eat it though...just chews on it. Our other cat, Sixx (actually my daughters cat that she brought with her when she moved back home) has six toes and is quite clumsy. He can't seem to jump up onto my dresser without knocking something over. I think he stumbles over his big "thumbs" as we call them. He is quite a character. Clyde, on the other hand, is a ninja kitty. He can leap up onto the top of a door and balance on it. It's hilarious watching the two of them play. Late at night when everyone's in bed you can hear them thundering up and down the hallway chasing and playing with each other. I think Sixx's most annoying habit is that he is the messiest eater. He leaves dry cat food crumbs all over the floor. The canned cat food he shoves his face into and it gets all over his face and whiskers, then he shakes it all off and it sticks to the walls. When he was a tiny kitten he used to literally sit IN his food bowl and get it all over him.

Here's the 2 of them sleeping together. And a pic of Sixx sitting on my QT tank.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Jeaninel, your two cats in that picture together are adorable! Of my two cats, Ogio (the male) always wants to play with Gunner (the female) but all she does is hiss and spit at him, she wants nothing to do with him at all! 
Sixx is one gorgeous cat!!


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

When we first found Lennox he was a 2 week old kitten... we were living in a house with a friend who owns an 80lb Rottie/Lab named Toby. When Lennox was still tiny, he would literally jump up onto the edge of the dog's dish while the dog was eating, and walk around the rim. Toby could have snapped him up and swallowed him in one gulp. Man i wish we'd taken pictures instead of panicking and rescuing him every time haha. he would also run up to attack Toby, and would turn and hop sideways to make himself appear bigger (when he weighed less than a pound). He still does this to our German Shepherd occasionally.

Now he does the typical "try to get the fish through the glass, all day, every day" trick.

I've trained him to sit.


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

I think Sixx is claiming that tank!

I have a cat Zazu who must lay on paper if she sees some.. She cannot help herself.. She also loves to play fetch. If you wad up a small ball of foil she will chase it and bring it back to you to throw again.

When its bedtime, she waits until my husband is asleep and snoring then will walk up next to him and start nudging on his hand for him to lift up the cover and let her under the covers to cuddle with him. If the nudging does not wake him, a good meow or 2 in his ear will do the trick.

Cats are so cool.

Gina


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

ginagv said:


> Cats are so cool.


I agree! The minute I turn out the lights, Ogio jumps up on the bed, paws gently at my face, I life the covers, he crawls down to me feet and curls up. He will sleep there the entire night! Zazu and Ogio must share the same DNA. It's impossible for me to not love a fuzzy bedwarmer!

iamgray, Lennox is adorable. He looks to be so sweet in personality.


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

Kymmie,

Zazu tends to lay length-wise along his side, so he puts a hand on her and they both snuggle all night.. which is all fine and good until she gets a nightmare and starts to panic and has to get out in a hurry, claws unfurled... that's a pretty rude awakening for the hubby :lol:

Gina


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

ginagv said:


> Kymmie,
> 
> Zazu tends to lay length-wise along his side, so he puts a hand on her and they both snuggle all night.. which is all fine and good until she gets a nightmare and starts to panic and has to get out in a hurry, claws unfurled... that's a pretty rude awakening for the hubby :lol:
> 
> Gina


Better the hubby than you, lol.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't own a cat but my neighbor's cat literally hugged me to death. I was giving it a gentle brushing while it was resting on my arm and chest and it suddenly clung on my neck with claws out. I freaked out as a result since it was hugging me too tightly. I threw it off in fright and it clung on my legs. Suffered lots of bloody scratches as a result.:demented: I swore to myself I'll never hug a cat again. Dogs are fine in my book.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Lennox was one adorable kitten, wasn't he! 

Clyde also likes to climb under the blanket when it's cold. But first he will spend about half an hour kneading the covers before he decides to climb under them.

Kymmie, I think it's awesome that your cat will jump up into your arms. Did he just naturally do that or did you train him to?


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

such kawaii nekos!!  awww My lil kitty named seairah she is my snuggel bunny ^_^ i always have her wrapped in my arms at bed time and I wake up in the middle of the night and I always fear i squished her so im like "OMG ****** !? are you okay??!?!?!!" she will strech a lil mew an pass back out [her nick name is ******] shes my cute lil black cat  an then we have Shadow shes just so scared of everything since I got her she poo'd all over my moms hand on the ride home D: and she jumped when she saw her own shadow but now seairah will snuggel her and its so cute how they cuddel  I should take a picture and post it sometime..


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Never mind his 3 nice soft cushiony cat beds, he kicked the disgustingly ugly pekingese out of his bed. Probably by force.


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

oh yeah, that face is definately saying, yep this is my bed too and don't forget it!

remember.. dogs have owners.. cats have slaves... :lol:

Gina


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

> iamgray, Lennox is adorable. He looks to be so sweet in personality.


Thanks! He is a sweetheart, but only towards people who treat him with utter disdain, or at the very least, indifference. My boyfriend's daughter is always going after him and picking him up and trying to cuddle him... and he'll have none of that. He's completely in love with my boyfriend though... who throws Lennox back on the floor every time he tries to cuddle, pulls his tail, flicks his ears, etc. I pretty much ignore him and let him come cuddle up when he feels like it... which is pretty often. When I'm sitting down and he's feeling extra sucky, he'll come up and stand on his hind legs with his front paws on my thighs and look up at me, waiting for me to pick him up (like a toddler putting its arms up hehehe). He's definitely my baby. 



> Lennox was one adorable kitten, wasn't he!


The cutest EVER! When he still had to get bottlefed, I used to take him to work in a giant cardboard box, and he definitely melted hearts - no easy feat considering the majority of my coworkers are gruff farm boys. Every coffee break he had a lineup of welders wanting to cuddle him hehe.


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

aww.. I can see that line of gruff fellas wanting a kitty cuddle...

how can anyone not want to cuddle with him.. I take it he's not a tiny baby any longer?

Gina


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

Lupin said:


> I don't own a cat but my neighbor's cat literally hugged me to death.


 
LITERALLY?!?!??! AAAAAAAACK! HE'S POSTING FROM BEYOND THE GRAAAAAAVE!!!!

Haha sorry... couldn't resist. Cats can be scary when it comes to that sort of thing though... the random freakouts where they're just all claws... I have a friend who was attacked by a barn cat and had to go in to the hospital for stitches because it ripped his face up so badly. Another friend used to breed Siamese cats, and one of them freaked out and clawed her arm to shreds, and wouldn't stop... they managed to get it into the trunk of her car and took it immediately to get put down, and the vet techs had to keep it pinned in the trunk with a stick and inject it right there in the trunk because the cat just would not stop. They can definitely do some damage when they snap.


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

ginagv said:


> aww.. I can see that line of gruff fellas wanting a kitty cuddle...
> 
> how can anyone not want to cuddle with him.. I take it he's not a tiny baby any longer?
> 
> Gina


He's 2 years old now... still plays like a kitten for the most part though!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

jeaninel said:


> Kymmie, I think it's awesome that your cat will jump up into your arms. Did he just naturally do that or did you train him to?


Yes, it's the most awesome thing. He will walk up, stand in front of me, and give me "the look" that means he's gonna jump up into my arms, or I can call him, he runs up, I pat my chest, and up he comes.

I "think" I trained him to do this. The first time he did it (which was a fluke) I gave him huge praise. Then, to reinforce it, Wade & I each kept these irresistible chicken treats in our pockets, and everytime he did it we rewarded him with a treat. He's also the type of cat that when you call his name, he comes running, even if he's off somewhere curled up sleeping. That was taught with treats also. And they say cats aren't trainable, bah!


----------



## cmc29 (Jan 10, 2010)

My cat doesn't do anything stupid...she is a princess...she fetches and rides around on my shoulder. My wife just rolls her eyes when i talk about how beautiful my orange girl is. I love my Wilson Rodriguez Sanchez. She's perfect.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

cmc29 said:


> My cat doesn't do anything stupid...she is a princess...she fetches and rides around on my shoulder. My wife just rolls her eyes when i talk about how beautiful my orange girl is. I love my Wilson Rodriguez Sanchez. She's perfect.


Wilson Rodriguez Sanchez?? :lol: I love it!
Exactly WHERE are the pictures of this princess?? :brow:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

iamgray said:


> LITERALLY?!?!??! AAAAAAAACK! HE'S POSTING FROM BEYOND THE GRAAAAAAVE!!!!
> 
> Haha sorry... couldn't resist. Cats can be scary when it comes to that sort of thing though... the random freakouts where they're just all claws... I have a friend who was attacked by a barn cat and had to go in to the hospital for stitches because it ripped his face up so badly. Another friend used to breed Siamese cats, and one of them freaked out and clawed her arm to shreds, and wouldn't stop... they managed to get it into the trunk of her car and took it immediately to get put down, and the vet techs had to keep it pinned in the trunk with a stick and inject it right there in the trunk because the cat just would not stop. They can definitely do some damage when they snap.


Do you want me to haunt you to death?:crazy:


----------



## cmc29 (Jan 10, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> Wilson Rodriguez Sanchez?? :lol: I love it!
> Exactly WHERE are the pictures of this princess?? :brow:


now i'll have to put some on here, but i'll warn you...never before have you laid eyes on such a beauty. Helen of Troy would have nothing on my princess...lol.. i can see my wife rolling her eyes at me right now for gushing about Willie. I look pretty scruffy in the picture(we've been snowed in a for a few days0, but Wllie looks radiant...lol


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

cmc29 said:


> now i'll have to put some on here, but i'll warn you...never before have you laid eyes on such a beauty. Helen of Troy would have nothing on my princess...lol.. i can see my wife rolling her eyes at me right now for gushing about Willie. I look pretty scruffy in the picture(we've been snowed in a for a few days0, but Wllie looks radiant...lol


Helen of Troy is jealous, that's for sure. Your cat is a beauty. I love the shoulder surfing!


----------



## cmc29 (Jan 10, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> Helen of Troy is jealous, that's for sure. Your cat is a beauty. I love the shoulder surfing!


lol..thanks


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Cats really like to have their butt in your face


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Cats really like to have their butt in your face


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I hate that. I'm so glad my cat isn't a shorthair... when he sticks his butt in my face, at least everything is covered so it's not so... butt in the face.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol lucky, when my cat jumps on me for a ride up and down stairs he parks his butt on my head for stability.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

He likes to defend himself against our poodle pup!






But then all is good! These two are the old ones ~ they sleep a lot!


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Hes a slow learner


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Hes a slow learner


He's precious, all curled up in his little circle! 

@ Marie- cute clip! I was waiting for the poodle to knock your cat off the arm of the couch, lol.


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

My cat pretends he's in the army.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

LMAO. Whose toy is that, his??


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

Hehe, yep. I ordered it from thinkgeek.com.

ThinkGeek :: Cat Play House


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

^lol that's cute!

Well I don't have pictures, but I can describe to you. Sometimes Francis will go into cabinets in the kitchen. He did that recently at my sisters place because he's her cat. lol


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

That tank is awesome


----------

